# WTB: Specialized/ S Works carbon crank - 175mm length



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking for a lightly used or, ideally, new carbon cranks for my 2012 S Works carbon hardtail.

Located in Maryland.

Thanks!


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

If you can work with 170mm Specialized has their S Works cranks on sale for $200. And 15% off if you subscribe to their emails =$170. I got a set this spring and they seem great so far.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

S-Works Carbon Mountain Crank Arms | Specialized.com


This S-Works carbon mountain crankset is light and strong to give you the competitive advantage.




www.specialized.com


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply! I've seen these cranks on eBay, but they were so cheap that I though they were knock-offs. I also wasn't sure about the loss of 5 mm in crank length, but it's possible/likely I would never notice. Dunno. I do like the current 175 mm set up and tend to not want to deviate from what I know works, but I may call Specialized to see what the Q factor is for these new cranks. I may end up buying two since I am likely to keep this bike for a while.

Again, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

No problem! I switched from 175 to 170 and can't tell the difference. I did some research and it's possible 175 is too long for most people, but the bike industry settled on that as the standard at some point in the past. You could look into that if the 170mm is a concern.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you! Don't know if I would notice. I've been on 175s for the past 30 plus years, but I'm not one to swap out cranks in search of better performance.


----------

